# Prepping For Conflicts in America



## The Wild One

*Civil War = Bad Times*

I'm a Patriot make no mistake but I'm also not a person to see a potential issue without preparing to take action to make the best of a bad situation. In America in spite of the fact our politics are completely crazy at the moment the divisive nature of extreme conservative ideology clashing with extreme liberal ideology may lead us into another civil war. My own military knowledge leads me to suspect we could find ourselves if we don't fix our issues internally with a civil war scenario. This will be by itself very bad after all the first civil war was insanely bloody without 500 million update weapons across the nation. Now we have potentially a terrible situation with a modern civil war unfolding if weren't smart. If this happens it is likely our nation with the many enemies we have overseas will in the midst of such chaos be attacked by a rival further driving our future into the dark. I prep primarily to deal with this scenario.

Do you guys ever think about such a thing occurring?

The Wild One


----------



## watchin

The Wild One said:


> *Civil War = Bad Times*
> 
> I'm a Patriot make no mistake but I'm also not a person to see a potential issue without preparing to take action to make the best of a bad situation. In America in spite of the fact our politics are completely crazy at the moment the divisive nature of extreme conservative ideology clashing with extreme liberal ideology may lead us into another civil war. My own military knowledge leads me to suspect we could find ourselves if we don't fix our issues internally with a civil war scenario. This will be by itself very bad after all the first civil war was insanely bloody without 500 million update weapons across the nation. Now we have potentially a terrible situation with a modern civil war unfolding if weren't smart. If this happens it is likely our nation with the many enemies we have overseas will in the midst of such chaos be attacked by a rival further driving our future into the dark. I prep primarily to deal with this scenario.
> 
> Do you guys ever think about such a thing occurring?
> 
> The Wild One


Every day.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Civil unrest number 2 on my list.
It has occurred, It will happen again. It will grow in size and violence . The weapons they had in the civil war were modern and up to date at the time.


----------



## SDF880

Heck of a first post here T.W.O. I'm not disagreeing with you! I think most of us here prep for just what you are saying and the
many other possibilities that one or more will unfold, perhaps when we least expect it!

I'm prepped for a day long power outage to
a year long bug in situation whatever caused it!


----------



## The Wild One

SDF880 said:


> Heck of a first post here T.W.O. I'm not disagreeing with you! I think most of us here prep for just what you are saying and the
> many other possibilities that one or more will unfold, perhaps when we least expect it!
> 
> I'm prepped for a day long power outage to
> a year long bug in situation whatever caused it!


That's a good idea! My concern in a civil war scenario is community security, food storage, and medical supplies. From what I've seen starvation is a major issue for people during, and after civil wars. Also maintaining security from those who will attempt to take advantage of lack of government with a good militia seems viable in the event of a breakdown of order. Just to ensure people are safe, and not being robbed or murdered by crazed gangs of lawless individuals.

The Wild One


----------



## Smitty901

By the way welcome also.


----------



## bigwheel

Welcome. Think we are surely headed toward a race war. Black Lies Matter cop killers are leading the opening attacks. All whites will soon be fair game.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Wild One said:


> *Civil War = Bad Times*
> 
> I'm a Patriot make no mistake but I'm also not a person to see a potential issue without preparing to take action to make the best of a bad situation. In America in spite of the fact our politics are completely crazy at the moment the divisive nature of extreme conservative ideology clashing with extreme liberal ideology may lead us into another civil war. My own military knowledge leads me to suspect we could find ourselves if we don't fix our issues internally with a civil war scenario. This will be by itself very bad after all the first civil war was insanely bloody without 500 million update weapons across the nation. Now we have potentially a terrible situation with a modern civil war unfolding if weren't smart. If this happens it is likely our nation with the many enemies we have overseas will in the midst of such chaos be attacked by a rival further driving our future into the dark. I prep primarily to deal with this scenario.
> 
> Do you guys ever think about such a thing occurring?
> 
> The Wild One


Think most of us have this scenario on the radar.

I am curious, you call yourself a military expert in CT...where do you derive that from and what are you basing your assessment on, Congo =/= USA, I understand your conclusion but I want to know your thought process and analysis.

P.S Im not trying to be an asshole

P.S.S welcome to the forum

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor

The Wild One said:


> That's a good idea! My concern in a civil war scenario is community security, food storage, and medical supplies. From what I've seen starvation is a major issue for people during, and after civil wars. Also maintaining security from those who will attempt to take advantage of lack of government with a good militia seems viable in the event of a breakdown of order. Just to ensure people are safe, and not being robbed or murdered by crazed gangs of lawless individuals.
> 
> The Wild One


First Civil War, I have not heard that term yet.

You will find this scenario during war and after any type of disaster. The bigger the war or disaster, the more prominent it is. Preparing to take care of ourselves is what we do.


----------



## Illini Warrior

to me the "civil war" changed sides with the election and now the swearing in of Prez Trump .... with Obammy in office - any conflict that involved differences with the gooberment would almost automatically go into a race war - noooo way around it .... also a divide & schism within the military & LE - they would have had to decide on where the issues struck them .... 

now - the players haven't changed much - some of the prior issues have diminished or disappeared - issues for the opposition rearing their ugly head more than ever before .... it wasn't called a civil war in the 1960s - highly doubt that the term is used in the upcoming difficulties ....


----------



## SDF880

I think you are right it won't be called "Civil War" it will be something like -

Left / Lib - Societal mis-understanding resolution period.

Right / Conservative - (__________) Fill in the blank with a common sense name.


----------



## RJAMES

This past summer was much more peaceful than I thought it would be I expected riots as least as bad as 1968. These large peaceful protest in the last 8 days are only a hair away from being violent in many cities. The anarchist burning cars and breaking windows on day one is not something I am counting in the 8 days. 

Anarchist are anarchist and will regardless of what party is in power riot. As long as it is protest great but they are incapable of only protesting they have to riot, commit arson and worse. I hate anarchist . 

With anti government, white mainly male militia type groups pointing weapons at federal employees, grabbing and occupying federal buildings , the Occupy Wall Street movement , Black male sovereign citizen's ambushing police , Rioting in response to police shootings, wrongful illegal police actions that are covered up = 4 Aug 2005 New Orleans, the BLM , Abortion/ Anti abortion marches immigration marches . KKK killings, burning churches and Mosques . The bombing and shootings by KKK, ISIS supporters , anti abortionist, and just plain crazies I just see things getting worse. 

I see a lot of different people getting frustrated with our current system . I think this keeps up we have to have widespread violence yet this summer worse than the late 60 and early 70's. Already worse than I would want it to be.


----------



## stowlin

If the current admin can re task ICE, DEA, BATF and even FBI/ DOJ to rounding up illegal alien members of Mexican and Central American street Gangs I fear there will be serious violence in our nation. Most are just not in tune to what these gangs and their cartel drug lords in Mexico are doing now in Mexico just because the government is trying to stop them! Imagine our gift trying to move them. Bad times ahead.


----------



## The Wild One

I have a military background and have actively been involved in law enforcement involving this across namely South America. I've trained with and against variety of special operations, law enforcement, and my own personal study in the subject. Much of my experience, and knowledge is pulled from men of similar backgrounds most of which are extremely well seasoned Vietnam combat veterans who have a great wealth of knowledge on all aspects of combat. We all share similar concerns given the sacrifices made on the part of so many we prefer to see our nation, and people in the best possible of circumstances. My knowledge on the subject is old school much of it not in line with the modern picture of reality it is dangerous, requires serious inspection of all parties, and no joking matter. This assessment of our current situation is a common sense analysis I think most fighting men can see unfolding as our nation deals with the current polarization our media has unleashed on us.

In South America many wars have evolved over the past 60 years, and many have been civil conflicts. From this experience I can see a very similar pattern emerging in America which leads down the same road. I base my assessment on identical circumstances in other nations leading towards the same ends, and understanding of basic military circumstance.

I hope I'm wrong but will be prepared for the worst.

The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One

Illini Warrior said:


> to me the "civil war" changed sides with the election and now the swearing in of Prez Trump .... with Obammy in office
> 
> Hopefully you're right.


----------



## The Wild One

bigwheel said:


> Welcome. Think we are surely headed toward a race war. Black Lies Matter cop killers are leading the opening attacks. All whites will soon be fair game.


You may be right, the media runs with this divisive rhetoric enough to make everyone consider this. Hope people can see the game they're playing and be smart enough to not fall into such a trap.

The Wild One


----------



## TG

Welcome! Don't worry, Russians won't invade


----------



## TG

SDF880 said:


> I'm prepped for a day long power outage to
> a year long bug in situation whatever caused it!


Same here, exactly.


----------



## dwight55

Personally, . . . I think we have in place enough LEO and if necessary, . . . Nat Guard, . . . resources to shut down almost any thing that any opposition group(s) can form.

My personal fear is that it won't be an opposition group or two that kicks it off, . . . but rather some kind of bigger problem that shuts off the food / bread / milk / water / beer supply to the inner cities. 

It sounds almost overly melodramatic when we say it, . . . but the truth of the matter is that the inner cities have at the most, a 1 week food supply, . . . and many people do not even have that.

When "something" interrupts that flow, . . . it will be hell to pay.

Most people do not understand, . . . having never been in a major earthquake, . . . but if one hit the US like the one that did in the Mo / Ark / Miss area back in the early 1800's, . . . it would affect everything not within about 300 miles of one of the two coastlines. The entire center of the country would be hamstrung with electric down, gas lines broken, and saying nothing of the thousands of overpass bridges laying on the roadway blocking traffic.

An EMP over Memphis would have an even more devastating effect, . . . 

Other than those kinds of things, . . . I'm not too awful worried.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I'm not as pessimistic, but just as careful.

I am underwhelmed by the constant stream of magazines on black rifles. Personally the smart money should be on the 10/22. It's quiet, cheap to run, easy to disassemble and wounds instead of kills--my personal 1911 is for lethal encounters, but a wounded enemy is a drain on the survivors.

Oh, and learn to sharpen. Yeah, yeah, I know you're all professional togishi. But what most Americans call 'sharp' the Japanese refer to as "broken." You might not fight every day, but you eat every day, and a good cutting tool is going to needed continually.


----------



## The Wild One

TG said:


> Welcome! Don't worry, Russians won't invade


LOL I doubt any would invade but it is very likely if they have nuclear weapons they may use them. I feel no intelligent force would try to invade with the vast amount of weapons we have in our nation in every citizens hands. It would surely result in disaster for them, but hitting us with nuclear weapons while we're to busy fighting amongst ourselves that is a real possibility. That is something I very seriously consider.

In the midst of a civil war it is very likely a number of problems will considerably erode our defense against this sort of attack and I believe our enemies would exploit the situation.

The Wild One

The Wild One


----------



## Camel923

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . I think we have in place enough LEO and if necessary, . . . Nat Guard, . . . resources to shut down almost any thing that any opposition group(s) can form.
> 
> My personal fear is that it won't be an opposition group or two that kicks it off, . . . but rather some kind of bigger problem that shuts off the food / bread / milk / water / beer supply to the inner cities.
> 
> It sounds almost overly melodramatic when we say it, . . . but the truth of the matter is that the inner cities have at the most, a 1 week food supply, . . . and many people do not even have that.
> 
> When "something" interrupts that flow, . . . it will be hell to pay.
> 
> Most people do not understand, . . . having never been in a major earthquake, . . . but if one hit the US like the one that did in the Mo / Ark / Miss area back in the early 1800's, . . . it would affect everything not within about 300 miles of one of the two coastlines. The entire center of the country would be hamstrung with electric down, gas lines broken, and saying nothing of the thousands of overpass bridges laying on the roadway blocking traffic.
> 
> An EMP over Memphis would have an even more devastating effect, . . .
> 
> Other than those kinds of things, . . . I'm not too awful worried.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


That is pretty much the way I see it. As long as we are fat and happy I do not see a long term nation wide conflict. Many protesters for what ever leftist cause are paid to be out in the cold and rain. Most would not be willing to be inconvenienced that much IMHO.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have food, water, a place out in the sticks.. guns, ammos and a fall back position at other friends house.. I am as ready as possible for armed confllict....

although I think the options are;

A. raiders after a major shtf event
B. UN like take over/anti Christ rounding up REAL Christians


----------



## TG

The Wild One said:


> LOL I doubt any would invade but it is very likely if they have nuclear weapons they may use them. I feel no intelligent force would try to invade with the vast amount of weapons we have in our nation in every citizens hands. It would surely result in disaster for them, but hitting us with nuclear weapons while we're to busy fighting amongst ourselves that is a real possibility. That is something I very seriously consider.
> 
> In the midst of a civil war it is very likely a number of problems will considerably erode our defense against this sort of attack and I believe our enemies would exploit the situation.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> The Wild One


Oh my... I was kidding around, saying welcoming with a joke lol


----------



## The Wild One

One thing that makes me question relying on gov. resources in crises is if the economy is effected or operating poorly those resources won't come to work. That why I don't fully want to place faith in a system that if money isn't moving threw it is for the most part dead. At that point it all those resources stop, and people will be relying on themselves.

The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One

This is kind of my plan.. Give or take. lol 




The Wild One


----------



## bigwheel

RJAMES said:


> This past summer was much more peaceful than I thought it would be I expected riots as least as bad as 1968. These large peaceful protest in the last 8 days are only a hair away from being violent in many cities. The anarchist burning cars and breaking windows on day one is not something I am counting in the 8 days.
> 
> Anarchist are anarchist and will regardless of what party is in power riot. As long as it is protest great but they are incapable of only protesting they have to riot, commit arson and worse. I hate anarchist .
> 
> With anti government, white mainly male militia type groups pointing weapons at federal employees, grabbing and occupying federal buildings , the Occupy Wall Street movement , Black male sovereign citizen's ambushing police , Rioting in response to police shootings, wrongful illegal police actions that are covered up = 4 Aug 2005 New Orleans, the BLM , Abortion/ Anti abortion marches immigration marches . KKK killings, burning churches and Mosques . The bombing and shootings by KKK, ISIS supporters , anti abortionist, and just plain crazies I just see things getting worse.
> 
> I see a lot of different people getting frustrated with our current system . I think this keeps up we have to have widespread violence yet this summer worse than the late 60 and early 70's. Already worse than I would want it to be.


The only people I know who worry about the KKK are goofy liberals who watch MSNBC too much. Fact is the poor old organization is now composed of more FBI infiltrators than bonafide actual members. If not for their support the group would have dried up and blew away 40 years ago.


----------



## Denton

Welcome from Alabama; home of many of us_ decisive_ conservatives.

Really interested in why we are the _decisive_ ones.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

many of the Civil War deaths were due to direct charge into volley fire and poor medicine.... States mostly maintained their social control during that war, it wasn't a free-for-all.. armies would form, volunteer militias would arise... granted, the fighting would be heavily Guerilla warfare. but lawless? not likely. (unless the Grid went down)


----------



## Smitty901

We are not city people. We choose not to count on Government agency. Our sign will not say help us. It will say go help them , we are ok. Should events lead to Social breakdown, we will also be ready and do ok. Being ready does not mean we want to see it happen. Homie best stay in the Hood, not safe out here.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> We are not city people. We choose not to count on Government agency. Our sign will not say help us. It will say go help them , we are ok. Should events lead to Social breakdown, we will also be ready and do ok. Being ready does not mean we want to see it happen. Homie best stay in the Hood, not safe out here.
> 
> View attachment 37465


Where'd you get that photo? I'd like to buy a couple of those shirts.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Wild One said:


> I have a military background and have actively been involved in law enforcement involving this across namely South America. I've trained with and against variety of special operations, law enforcement, and my own personal study in the subject. Much of my experience, and knowledge is pulled from men of similar backgrounds most of which are extremely well seasoned Vietnam combat veterans who have a great wealth of knowledge on all aspects of combat. We all share similar concerns given the sacrifices made on the part of so many we prefer to see our nation, and people in the best possible of circumstances. My knowledge on the subject is old school much of it not in line with the modern picture of reality it is dangerous, requires serious inspection of all parties, and no joking matter. This assessment of our current situation is a common sense analysis I think most fighting men can see unfolding as our nation deals with the current polarization our media has unleashed on us.
> 
> In South America many wars have evolved over the past 60 years, and many have been civil conflicts. From this experience I can see a very similar pattern emerging in America which leads down the same road. I base my assessment on identical circumstances in other nations leading towards the same ends, and understanding of basic military circumstance.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but will be prepared for the worst.
> 
> The Wild One


Where in SA were you? Please dont tell me you were OGA or Falken...I was over there with 3-7 and SOCSOUTH in 2012-14 every few months.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Where in SA were you? Please dont tell me you were OGA or Falken...I was over there with 3
> 
> I've been in all of them. Most of my time was spent in Columbia, Brazil, or Chile.
> 
> The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> many of the Civil War deaths were due to direct charge into volley fire and poor medicine.... States mostly maintained their social control during that war, it wasn't a free
> 
> Allot of deaths occurred in hand to hang combat with swords, and knives. After all those weapons didn't fire so rapidly what I'm trying to get across is the reality that weapons today are more capable, and plentiful. Given a civil war it is likely with a parallel economic issues caused by it that massive problems would easily arise. While technology is good it's easy to fall into other peoples hands. If something does occur it will be a big mess make no doubt tension in civil war is akin to domestic violence it's personal thus more brutal. Mark my words if it did happen it would be a God awful mess this country would never easily recover from or forget. I don't want it to happen thus I speak on the issue to compel people into smart decisions to pursue the common sense measures the founding fathers governed with.
> 
> The Wild One


----------



## RJAMES

bigwheel said:


> The only people I know who worry about the KKK are goofy liberals who watch MSNBC too much. Fact is the poor old organization is now composed of more FBI infiltrators than bonafide actual members. If not for their support the group would have dried up and blew away 40 years ago.


I lost a friend and neighbor 3 years ago to the KKK shooter who killed three at the Kansas City Jewish Community center. He was a doctor at the local hospital and took his grandson to a singing competition. KKK is very real and active in some parts of the country.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overland_Park_Jewish_Community_Center_shooting


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

RJAMES said:


> I lost a friend and neighbor 2 years ago to the KKK shooter who killed three at the Kansas City Jewish Community center. He was a doctor at the local hospital and took his grandson to a singing competition. KKK is very real and active in some parts of the country.


That they are.

My wife is from BFE in southwestern VA about an hour from Roanoke and the Klan acts with impunity in the small town grew up in.

Burnt down her cousin's house for dating a black girl, and he was a county cop as well - didnt stop those robed assholes from torching his place and smashing up his cruiser

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One

It's really sad some people are so ignorant. That wouldn't today most centers have police, and armed security those guys would be killed on the spot. At least where I live anyways.. We don't put up with that.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

I'm smelling something that isn't roses.


----------



## The Wild One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> That they are.
> 
> My wife is from BFE in southwestern VA about an hour from Roanoke and the Klan acts with impunity in the small town grew up in.
> 
> Burnt down her cousin's house for dating a black girl, and he was a county cop as well
> 
> So sad.. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That they are.
> 
> My wife is from BFE in southwestern VA about an hour from Roanoke and the Klan acts with impunity in the small town grew up in.
> 
> Burnt down her cousin's house for dating a black girl, and he was a county cop as well
> 
> So sad.. My prayers go out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be asking you, again. Why is it that we conservatives are the divisive ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wild One

If the KKK comes you need to yell this is Sparta then kick them into a bottomless pit. I have an example.. lol


----------



## The Wild One

My big worry about a civil war potentially occurring in the U.S. is the fact that the last one had 620,000 people die. The Vietnam War had 58,220 this I believe shows just how brutal Civil Wars can be. With the weapons they had back then that level of death is insane to me. If we fall into another Civil War in America with the 500 million weapons of much higher quality in circulation I don't even want to imagine how high the number would be. 

I believe such a divisive climate in America today if it lead to Civil War would be terrible. As many people have said they wonder about it I think given the above numbers it's something to be concerned about. It would no doubt be a SHTF scenario..

The Wild One


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The Wild One said:


> My big worry about a civil war potentially occurring in the U.S. is the fact that the last one had 620,000 people die. The Vietnam War had 58,220 this I believe shows just how brutal Civil Wars can be. With the weapons they had back then that level of death is insane to me.
> 
> The Wild One


Death in warfare decreases as medical care improves.
A bullet wound that would kill you in 1863 would be highly treatable by the time of Vietnam.

I lived thru the riots, bombings, killings, burning cities, and anarchy of the 1960's. There is a long way to go before 2017 rises to that level. And I doubt if it will.

And anyway, we live in a rural area. And one thing I learned long ago is if the situation is outside my perimeter I don't automatically get worked up over it.


----------



## The Wild One

Hopefully. How many Americans have solid medical training or even medical supplies other than people in this forum most have zero. In a SHTF scenario if the medic isn't getting a check is he coming to work or are the untrained masses alone? I dunno but your point is very valid. Glad you brought that into the mix I didn't even think about that.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> Hopefully. How many Americans have solid medical training or even medical supplies other than people in this forum most have zero. In a SHTF scenario if the medic isn't getting a check is he coming to work or are the untrained masses alone? I dunno but your point is very valid. Glad you brought that into the mix I didn't even think about that.
> 
> The Wild One


Not much on answering after making accusations, are you?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

As von Rundstedt, commander of German forces in France in June of 1944, said when told of the Allied landings in Normandy: "I'm too old a bunny to get excited about this". And then went to breakfast.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> As von Rundstedt, commander of German forces in France in June of 1944, said when told of the Allied landings in Normandy: "I'm too old a bunny to get excited about this". And then went to breakfast.


Damned thing about breakfast...


----------



## Denton

In case you haven't figured it out, I don't like assertions that are not backed up with substance.


----------



## The Wild One

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm not as pessimistic, but just as careful.
> 
> I am underwhelmed by the constant stream of magazines on black rifles. Personally the smart money should be on the 10/22. It's quiet, cheap to run, easy to disassemble and wounds instead of kills
> 
> I personally recommend a 38 special with an Ak47 as the first two weapons to help in circumstances like a Civil War, or disaster or any kind causing gov. to erode thus causing people to provide for themselves. In such a case these are good weapons both reliable and easy to use. With the 38 just have a case of ammo, and a thousand rounds for the ak then your pretty good for any situation.
> 
> The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> The Tourist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not as pessimistic, but just as careful.
> 
> I am underwhelmed by the constant stream of magazines on black rifles. Personally the smart money should be on the 10/22. It's quiet, cheap to run, easy to disassemble and wounds instead of kills
> 
> I personally recommend a 38 special with an Ak47 as the first two weapons to help in circumstances like a Civil War, or disaster or any kind causing gov. to erode thus causing people to provide for themselves. In such a case these are good weapons both reliable and easy to use. With the 38 just have a case of ammo, and a thousand rounds for the ak then your pretty good for any situation.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think you know as little about a civil war in America as you do about backing up your assertions.
> Seems to me you are avoiding me. Could that be true?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wild One

[QUOTE=Maine

I think you have a good plan Maine-Marine. Having secondary locations is good. I also recommend having flying drones to recon your area, and friends to team up with to better protect friends/family in the event of civil unrest, or disaster.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> Maine
> I think you have a good plan Maine-Marine. Having secondary locations is good. I also recommend having flying drones to recon your area said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah; that's what I thought. Another mouth that can't make sense of its words.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Wild One said:


> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in SA were you? Please dont tell me you were OGA or Falken...I was over there with 3
> 
> I've been in all of them. Most of my time was spent in Columbia, Brazil, or Chile.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> 
> 
> Who were you with? What years? The place is a crap hole but it was no where near as bad as you are suggesting.
> 
> You prior service? OGA? PMC? JIATF-B? Or just someone with a bachelors in counter terror?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wild One

inceptor said:


> You will find this scenario during war and after any type of disaster. The bigger the war or disaster, the more prominent it is. Preparing to take care of ourselves is what we do.


Yup I totally agree. Better to be ready brother than have things go wrong, and be in a really terrible situation. Like for example is you have issues with the KKK in western VA. Just keep friends and family close by who are well armed so you turn the tables on the attacker giving them a real bad day.  lol You need to have that this is Sparta kinda attitude. Only you can really defend yourself you can't really hope the gov. or other people will do it for you.

The Wild One

P.S. This is how we handle the KKK in my neck of the woods.


----------



## inceptor

The Wild One said:


> Yup I totally agree. Better to be ready brother than have things go wrong, and be in a really terrible situation. Like for example is you have issues with the KKK in western VA. Just keep friends and family close by who are well armed so you turn the tables on the attacker giving them a real bad day.  lol You need to have that this is Sparta kinda attitude. Only you can really defend yourself you can't really hope the gov. or other people will do it for you.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> P.S. This is how we handle the KKK in my neck of the woods.


Well armed??? :vs_shocked: You know guns are evil, right?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The Wild One said:


> Maine
> I think you have a good plan Maine-Marine. Having secondary locations is good. I also recommend having flying drones to recon your area said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an assault wheelbarrow?
Click to expand...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an assault wheelbarrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, need something that gender fluid handicapped refugees can use...like assault kites
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness
Click to expand...


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> Yup I totally agree. Better to be ready brother than have things go wrong, and be in a really terrible situation. Like for example is you have issues with the KKK in western VA. Just keep friends and family close by who are well armed so you turn the tables on the attacker giving them a real bad day.  lol You need to have that this is Sparta kinda attitude. Only you can really defend yourself you can't really hope the gov. or other people will do it for you.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> P.S. This is how we handle the KKK in my neck of the woods.


The KKK? They barely exist, boy. No, it seems the lunatic left, the Godless thugs and the Satan-worshiping Muslims are the real threats to the world.

Got an argument to mount?


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an assault wheelbarrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical wheelbarrow???
Click to expand...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

What the hell is going on with the server HTML...these quotes are coming out FUBAR are is it tapatalk?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One

Smitty901 said:


> By the way welcome also.


Thank you sir. I hope my intel friends don't get to upset with my opinions. Just my prepping ideas nothing more.. 

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What the hell is going on with the server HTML...these quotes are coming out FUBAR are is it tapatalk?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


It looks normal to me.


----------



## The Wild One

inceptor said:


> Well armed??? :vs_shocked: You know guns are evil, right?


lol Yeah I know right crazy how the police have tanks, and want to take guns then we're the bad guys.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> lol Yeah I know right crazy how the police have tanks, and want to take guns then we're the bad guys.
> 
> The Wild One


Tanks? Really? What department has Abrams? Please, tell me!


----------



## The Wild One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were you with? What years? The place is a crap hole but it was no where near as bad as you are suggesting.
> 
> You prior service? OGA? PMC? JIATF
> 
> If you pm I can give you my phone number to go over the details.
> 
> The Wild One
Click to expand...


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were you with? What years? The place is a crap hole but it was no where near as bad as you are suggesting.
> 
> You prior service? OGA? PMC? JIATF
> 
> If you pm I can give you my phone number to go over the details.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Why don't you talk in public about how conservatives are decisive and police departments have Abrams?
> 
> Personally, I think you are full of crap. I'll think so until you explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were you with? What years? The place is a crap hole but it was no where near as bad as you are suggesting.
> 
> You prior service? OGA? PMC? JIATF
> 
> If you pm I can give you my phone number to go over the details.
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> 
> 
> "A well informed people breed a better world." That is your signature. Inform us. Answer my two questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wild One

Camel923 said:


> That is pretty much the way I see it. As long as we are fat and happy I do not see a long term nation wide conflict. Many protesters for what ever leftist cause are paid to be out in the cold and rain. Most would not be willing to be inconvenienced that much IMHO.


Maybe you're right. With all the paid protestors, and internet trolling it's hard to get truth out. I think I have a logical theory. Just got to ignore the haters. They go low, and we go high. The more they troll the more people I hope refer to the very sound theory proposed in the first post of this thread.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> Maybe you're right. With all the paid protestors, and internet trolling it's hard to get truth out. I think I have a logical theory. Just got to ignore the haters. They go low, and we go high. The more they troll the more people I hope refer to the very sound theory proposed in the first post of this thread.
> 
> The Wild One


Says the the troll who refuses to respond.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> Says the the troll who refuses to respond.


He gave me his number and called me brother...probably going to get sent nudes, yay me

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> He gave me his number and called me brother...probably going to get sent nudes, yay me
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Close your eyes!


----------



## The Wild One

Before hitting the hay just wanted to refer people who see the nuclear aspect of the theory proposed in my prepping to a guy on youtube. He gives allot of really good info on how to protect yourself in the event of a nuclear attack, and gives other advice on things that can help in a SHTF scenario.

Sweet dreams,
The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> Before hitting the hay just wanted to refer people who see the nuclear aspect of the theory proposed in my prepping to a guy on youtube. He gives allot of really good info on how to protect yourself in the event of a nuclear attack, and gives other advice on things that can help in a SHTF scenario.
> 
> Sweet dreams,
> The Wild One


Thanks for that. Thanks, allot. Pardon my grammatical stupidity. I mean, a lot.
Sweet dreams, Kudzu.


----------



## Coastie dad

@Denton:
Just so you know, your posts are showing up. Thought maybe you were wondering, since he wasn't answering.
After the first post, it started sounding like canned crap.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be asking you, again. Why is it that we conservatives are the divisive ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on answering after making accusations, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think you know as little about a civil war in America as you do about backing up your assertions.
> Seems to me you are avoiding me. Could that be true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Why don't you talk in public about how conservatives are decisive and police departments have Abrams?
> 
> Personally, I think you are full of crap. I'll think so until you explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnotherSOFSurvivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A well informed people breed a better world." That is your signature. Inform us. Answer my two questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit Wild One! Denton got all dressed up for the prom and you are gonna leave him standing alone by the station wagon, with a full bottle of peppermint schnapps inside?
> 
> Hmmm ... Denton, I don't think he is gonna get in the car, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Where'd you get that photo? I'd like to buy a couple of those shirts.


 Stumbled on it . No idea where it is made.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild One said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit Wild One! Denton got all dressed up for the prom and you are gonna leave him standing alone by the station wagon, with a full bottle of peppermint schnapps inside?
> 
> Hmmm ... Denton, I don't think he is gonna get in the car, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> @Denton Hmmmm.......... I don't think he likes you very much. Maybe it's because you're not cute enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Smitty901

Those that are pushing for all out war here at home better understand it won't be fun. The silent majority is a lot more prepared than you think. And just because we put up with your BS now does not mean we are afraid of you. Your pissy little airport stuns are fun until someone fights back.


----------



## Denton

@A Watchman @inceptor - I feel like the ugly duckling who couldn't get a date to the prom.
Sigh. Been there, before.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I call shenanigans on this entire thing...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I call shenanigans on this entire thing...
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


That's because you are divisive. Me? I'm just too ugly to get a date. If only I were rich!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> That's because you are divisive. Me? I'm just too ugly to get a date. If only I were rich!


Shiiitttttt you can pick chicks up in rotor wing...chicks love rotor wings.

I guess calling shenanigans and not believing the line of crap about military advisory makes me divisive don't it? Damn!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Shiiitttttt you can pick chicks up in rotor wing...chicks love rotor wings.
> 
> I guess calling shenanigans and not believing the line of crap about military advisory makes me divisive don't it? Damn!
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I don't pilot them, I troubleshoot. Besides, you can't swing a dead Sunni without hitting three pilots, around here.
Nope, being a conservative makes you that. Why can't you be open to everything, just like the liberals?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Denton said:


> I don't pilot them, I troubleshoot. Besides, you can't swing a dead Sunni without hitting three pilots, around here.
> Nope, being a conservative makes you that. Why can't you be open to everything, just like the liberals?


Lmao. Damnit man

Well I do not believe in gender fluid dyed hair beta intersex dragonkin latte drinking hipsters running anything, dont want terrorists crip walking down Broadway, dont want my family members raped and the wage gap isnt real so screw it - divisive and proud!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

as 
I and several others said... most of the deaths were from poor medicine of the 1800's....... not knives and bayonets.. yes today's guns are better... but so is the medicine,camo, and common sense.


----------



## The Wild One

Smitty901 said:


> Those that are pushing for all out war here at home better understand it won't be fun. The silent majority is a lot more prepared than you think. And just because we put up with your BS now does not mean we are afraid of you. Your pissy little airport stuns are fun until someone fights back.
> 
> View attachment 37489


I agree I doubt a civil war would be fun, but I think the people driving this across the board don't care much about that. Most people are just ignorant of the devices used to control the psychology of many Americans. One example is having paid internet users in forums on topics like prepping attempt to belittle arguments that relate to valid points. This is typical cointel stuff it's very obvious and something people can take note of who just pass threw the thread. Yet another example of the various devices used to control information. As initially stated by many preppers allot of people worry about civil war potientially occurring in America it's not a wild theory but a valid one. It's in my estimation worth being prepared for as is any disaster that has a high potential to occur. Obviously the gov. wouldn't like such talk taking place but none the less this rebel keeps on truckin. Hope to engage the actual proactive posters brothers in further discussion. I will continue to ignore the nonsense I'm really above such unintelligent talk.

The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 37505
> 
> 
> as
> I and several others said... most of the deaths were from poor medicine of the 1800's....... not knives and bayonets.. yes today's guns are better... but so is the medicine,camo, and common sense.


Medical treatment is better by trained professionals in a shtf scenario many people will not have medical training. They will be as helpless as a ignorant civil war doctor. So the concern that a civil war would be a bloody mess on my end still is strong. I don't believe the gov. will help us during such crises especially if they're not being paid. Most of these guys wont show to work without money going to the bank.

The Wild One


----------



## Denton

The Wild One said:


> I agree I doubt a civil war would be fun, but I think the people driving this across the board don't care much about that. Most people are just ignorant of the devices used to control the psychology of many Americans. One example is having paid internet users in forums on topics like prepping attempt to belittle arguments that relate to valid points. This is typical cointel stuff it's very obvious and something people can take note of who just pass threw the thread. Yet another example of the various devices used to control information. As initially stated by many preppers allot of people worry about civil war potientially occurring in America it's not a wild theory but a valid one. It's in my estimation worth being prepared for as is any disaster that has a high potential to occur. Obviously the gov. wouldn't like such talk taking place but none the less this rebel keeps on truckin. Hope to engage the actual proactive posters brothers in further discussion. I will continue to ignore the nonsense I'm really above such unintelligent talk.
> 
> The Wild One


If you were that intelligent, you'd be able to explain your position, wouldn't you?
Why is it that the conservative side is divisive? You made that assertion. If you were intelligent and wanted to enlighten us divisive people so that we could amend our divisive ways, you would explain it for us.
How hard would that be for someone as smart as you?


----------



## Denton

Sigh.

I guess I'll have to just stay divisive. I thought I'd finally found someone who could help me with my disorder.


----------



## TG

The Wild One said:


> Hope to engage the actual proactive posters brothers in further discussion. I will continue to ignore the nonsense I'm really above such unintelligent talk.
> The Wild One


So strange. @Denton is one of the smartest people I know, I have never seen him post any nonsense or anything what you may call unintelligent. You made a statement and got challenged, which is a usual part of participating in a public message board. If you have issues with continuing on same topic, why not simply clarify your statement as we all do from time to time, instead of labelling a truly remarkable individual as unintelligent and non-sensical.

It's like North Americans like to say, "a no brainer".


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> So strange. @Denton is one of the smartest people I know, I have never seen him post any nonsense or anything what you may call unintelligent. You made a statement and got challenged, which is a usual part of participating in a public message board. If you have issues with continuing on same topic, why not simply clarify your statement as we all do from time to time, instead of labelling a truly remarkable individual as unintelligent and non-sensical.
> 
> It's like North Americans like to say, "a no brainer".


Thank you for the kind words, @TG. It could be that he is of the opinion that a middle-aged, semi-literate, pasty-white boy from South Alabama isn't bright enough to understand the intricacies of conservative divisiveness. I get that allot. Oops. I mean, a lot. Pardon my usage of the wrong word or term. Being not too bright, I am given to such things. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jp4GA

Civil Unrest is one of the main reasons we prep. Times are changing and they have been changing for a while now. There have been times recently when we have decided not to go into the city because of one protest or another. We want to keep away from possible trouble. Our son goes to college in ATL and we have told him to keep food and items on hand and to stay out of the streets when protest are going on. College kids (read white young males) may become targets of some of these groups and we want him to be safe. He has an exit plan to leave the city if things get bad, and this past summer when the protest were getting hot and heavy he came home for a few days to let things cool off. Thankfully the protest in ATL did not get out of hand, but with all things we always think about safety 1st. It only takes 1 idiot in a crowd to turn a peaceful protest into a riot, and we want no part of that. People seem to be more on edge in recent months than they have been in a while, so we tend to look at things a little differently now. Buying more preps, learning more things, because if something goes down in our state, county, city or region we want to be able to lay low and stay safe or protect ourselves however we can.


----------



## TG

I've been called out on many statements I have made here over the years since first joining and spent time clarifying what I have said, literally every long-term "PF" member has done the same, which is considered to be a vital part of belonging to a public forum where most members have learned to respect each-other.

I do not understand the point of avoiding someone who have challenged one's statement (and insulting them), seems inconsiderate and cowardly.

cc @The Wild One


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Or lying about your background. I promise there is nothing secretive or classified about saying what unit/company you were with @The Wild One

If you were lying or stretching the facts just come out and say it - I am not going to call you on to "discuss" anything

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES

Just wasted 15 minutes reading this thread. As I understand it the OP brought up civil unrest / civil war and how to prepare mainly by being aware of the threat.

His points seem to be other than he thinks it is likely to happen. It will result in a large number of deaths and injuries as we have a lot of modern weapons .

I see several people denying the threat of the KKK even when sources/ facts were posted . For some reason we have people who want to argue about if the terrorist organization the KKK is currently a threat in some areas of the country . It is a threat in some areas of the country perhaps not a threat to you but the reaction to it if they are active in your area effects your security.

We have others that seem to want to make the OP comments a slam against conservatives. I did not see that and do not really care if he did . Far right Far left anyone who starts violence in my book is a problem. Recognizing the threat and coming up with an idea on how to deal with it is what matters.

Is the OP a SF operator I have no idea. Most I know and worked with especially early in my Army career 1980 to 2001 never mentioned it and still do not talk about it. . Last two decades seems everyone wants to talk about who they were with and where they went. I will leave it to others to see if his stories check out.

On this post and on others I see several people looking thru political glasses.. I recommend you take off your political glasses and see facts. We live in a very polarized times and are getting more polarized every day it seems.

What difference if the shooter who is shooting people on the street is an antiabortionist as in the Denver woman clinic in which a military wife and a policeman were killed or a sovereign citizen who killed several policemen on the street in Baton Rouge. How do you plan to deal with these threats that is the question.

Are political glasses/ views keeping you from seeing clearly.

From the Washington Post I know but I think the data is correct. But perhaps I still have my glasses on.

Majority of fatal attacks on U.S. soil carried out by white supremacists, not terrorists - Washington Times


----------



## The Wild One

Jp4GA said:


> Civil Unrest is one of the main reasons we prep. Times are changing and they have been changing for a while now. There have been times recently when we have decided not to go into the city because of one protest or another. We want to keep away from possible trouble. Our son goes to college in ATL and we have told him to keep food and items on hand and to stay out of the streets when protest are going on. College kids (read white young males) may become targets of some of these groups and we want him to be safe. He has an exit plan to leave the city if things get bad, and this past summer when the protest were getting hot and heavy he came home for a few days to let things cool off. Thankfully the protest in ATL did not get out of hand, but with all things we always think about safety 1st. It only takes 1 idiot in a crowd to turn a peaceful protest into a riot, and we want no part of that. People seem to be more on edge in recent months than they have been in a while, so we tend to look at things a little differently now. Buying more preps, learning more things, because if something goes down in our state, county, city or region we want to be able to lay low and stay safe or protect ourselves however we can.


Yeah time are definitely changing we have allot of new ways to engage in social interaction, and express ideas. My theory is America will end up in a civil war that is being propped up threw an awful lot of mind numbing press that is likely fabricated. I'm just getting the idea out so it can be expressed and for others to think on it. While many may rush to bully me in the thread it's actually for me funny. I know a little fun secret of internet forums.. Like I said I'm above the nonsense and will never lower myself to it. I will continue to convey logic, and thought to the thoughtful/intelligent. I hope those of you in that camp enjoy the first post in this thread, and the fact many others worry about what is stated in it.

The Wild One

P.S.


----------



## Targetshooter

We will end up being in a race war , the black groups are starting them now , the whites just haven't started fighting back yet . But it will happen soon , you can bet on that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Or lying about your background. I promise there is nothing secretive or classified about saying what unit/company you were with @The Wild One
> 
> If you were lying or stretching the facts just come out and say it - I am not going to call you on to "discuss" anything
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Most civilians don't understand the utter contempt combat vets have for posers.


----------



## The Wild One

rice paddy daddy said:


> Most civilians don't understand the utter contempt combat vets have for posers.


I am a vet, and have been in combat. Also I have many friends who are vets and many Vietnam Vets. I enjoy the whole knowing I won't display all my personal info on the web as a way to portray I'm a liar psychology but it's false. I will be on t.v. soon enough with Vietnam Vets many of whom I'd bet have seen more combat that any of the people in this forum. I'm going to continue to post I believe my last post highlights the reality of what is taking place. I will not engage in name calling, bullying, and smear tactics. I have not need to interact with people engaged in such recourse.

The Wild One

P.S. Please watch this video! Remember to read the first post in the thread. Thanks for the support


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

RJAMES said:


> [...]What difference if the shooter who is shooting people on the street is an antiabortionist as in the Denver woman clinic in which a military wife and a policeman were killed or a sovereign citizen who killed several policemen on the street in Baton Rouge. How do you plan to deal with these threats that is the question.


Nailed it right there - a lot of people have become fixated on an attack or riot coming from Islamic Terrorists, BLM or militia types.

I think those groups are on the forefront just because that is what is mostly reported on, with the BLM reactions to police shootings, Baton Rouge and Dallas attacks, Pulse, Nice, Berlin, Paris, San Bern are all people think about.

Granted Dylan Roof brought back out white supremacy to the forefront it is very politicized depending who you are...groups here fear/watch for ISIS attacking...democrats watch/fear for the Klan or likewise.

End of the day you cannot legistlate away evil. You cannot build a wall around it. You cannot make evil take a day off - as long as there are jacked up individuals that can justify doing evil for whatever reason it will be an issue.

I do not see a civil war coming here - we are no where near that point; America is unique in that protesting and speaking out is the status quo and is expected to happen. We dont send out riot cops and snipers like the Berkut in Ukraine, nor do we seize food and block supplies like in Brazil or Colombia.

Our Govt is crooked sure, but it is not despotic. We still have infrastructure, modern medicine and creature comforts...all the porn, gun bunnies, cheap booze and entertainment as well as general kindness and community shore us up. No one wants all that to go away, Id rather sit at my desk than have to kill another man again.

All of this will fall to the wayside eventually, there has to be compromise but eventually the picket lines and cops will go home. The onus is on us to unf--k ourselves, not on Prez Trump or anyone else.

I am worried about minor riots and skirmishes...between regular wannabe anarchists and paid instigators but I DONT want idiots shooting up mosques or churches...I dont want to see people gang rapes or lynched or houses burnt down.

We just need to continue sustaining ourselves and each other - it will fall onto Community and not Individual to pull us up and out.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

@The Wild One Asking to clarify a statement in a message board is BULLYING? Haaa Haaa
I bet if someone asked you to do this face to face, you'd crumble and cry.

Ok kindergarten field trip is over for the day, time to move on.


----------



## The Wild One

Most people with a simple understanding of how civil war evolves, and the vast evidence around the world in history would lead many to understand it can happen hear. We've had Civil Wars in the past and even though as Americans we might like to fall into the psychological trap of thinking we're different from the entire world we aren't. If we continue down this divisive road Civil War is a certain inevitable fact. I believe it's something people knowingly are trying to stimulate who are enemies of democracy and secretly want to destroy America. Would 300,000 paid trolls in America be a certain internet fact the answer if you look above is obviously yes. So I continue to press my theory as we continue to see the press on a daily basis in stories many of which are fabricated drive division like a Jerry Springer t.v. program. 

The tension in America is as real as the t.v. has made it or paid internet poster. Yet some of us still have morals, and don't believe this is a way to bring a future with freedom to anyone. 

Thanks to the readers, no thanks to paid descent,
The Wild One


----------



## Maine-Marine

bigwheel said:


> Fact is the poor old organization is now composed of more FBI infiltrators than bonafide actual members. If not for their support the group would have dried up and blew away 40 years ago.


sort of like ruby ridge... how did the FBI know the preppers there had an illegal sawed off shotgun???? because the FBI sold it to them


----------



## Smitty901

Maine-Marine said:


> sort of like ruby ridge... how did the FBI know the preppers there had an illegal sawed off shotgun???? because the FBI sold it to them


 Got their ass handed to them also.


----------



## Coastie dad

I think we are headed toward civil unrest, slowly, beginning with food and fuel price increases devolving to shortages and rationing.
Then larceny and home invasions will increase. There will be no organized civil war, but anarchy and chaos. The Great Event that people talk about, and some wish for, may not begin with a flourish, but rather a slow, soft dirge.
And if any of you disagree, it's because you are divisive and are only here to either cause trouble or to repress patriots like me from banding together. I know, because I checked with my brother in law who wears a green beanie. And he says his Intel advisor said so.
Hope he doesn't have to kill me now for leaking information.


----------



## Denton

@Wild One - You stepped in it a couple times.
First, you tried the bragging crap and then fall back on OPSEC when asked about your unit. Soldiers aren't prone to bragging unless they feel inadequate or, on the other hand, the braggart was never a soldier. Either way, you got attention, didn't you.

Second, you claimed you won't stoop to name-calling, but did just that in your first post. As it turns out, most people in this community are conservative minded, and you declared we are "divisive." So, you just contradicted yourself.

Here's the problem with your accusation; you refuse to back it up. Rather than bolstering your position with something we can discuss, you call me ignorant and assert I am a troll. What's next? Do you plan on calling me a racist, a bigot, or even a flat-earther, next? People with big mouths with small brains tend to do exactly what you are doing.

Thanks allot for your future post. Oops. There I go again, showing my poor grasp of English. I meant, thanks a lot.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> @Wild One - You stepped in it a couple times.
> First, you tried the bragging crap and then fall back on OPSEC when asked about your unit. Soldiers aren't prone to bragging unless they feel inadequate or, on the other hand, the braggart was never a soldier. Either way, you got attention, didn't you.
> 
> Second, you claimed you won't stoop to name-calling, but did just that in your first post. As it turns out, most people in this community are conservative minded, and you declared we are "divisive." So, you just contradicted yourself.
> 
> Here's the problem with your accusation; you refuse to back it up. Rather than bolstering your position with something we can discuss, you call me ignorant and assert I am a troll. What's next? Do you plan on calling me a racist, a bigot, or even a flat-earther, next? People with big mouths with small brains tend to do exactly what you are doing.
> 
> Thanks allot for your future post. Oops. There I go again, showing my poor grasp of English. I meant, thanks a lot.


Not worth your efforts my friend. Trolls will troll.


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> Not worth your efforts my friend. Trolls will troll.


True, they will troll, but I don't think an explanation of his slur against the majority of the members is too much to ask.

After all, it might be a service to us all. It might be thoughtful, insightful, and it might cause us to reflect on our love of the constitution and the laws of nature and nature's God!


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> True, they will troll, but I don't think an explanation of his slur against the majority of the members is too much to ask.
> 
> After all, it might be a service to us all. It might be thoughtful, insightful, and it might cause us to reflect on our love of the constitution and the laws of nature and nature's God!


I think that you expect fair discourse when it is being refused.


----------



## admin

You waiting on me here? :devil:


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> I think that you expect fair discourse when it is being refused.


Of course @Wild One will enter into fair and mature discourse. After all, he is intelligent. He said so!

Besides, how hard can it be to explain why the conservatives are the divisive ones?


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> View attachment 37545
> 
> 
> You waiting on me here? :devil:


Keep that thing away from me! I've done more damage to my own fingers than I ever did to mice!


----------



## MisterMills357

Prep for major riots, that is probably a more realistic scenario; although a civil war is possible, it is not probable. Even major riots are an outside possibility in my thinking, but they have happened before this. Look at Rodney King and how that went.


----------



## The Wild One

MisterMills357 said:


> Prep for major riots, that is probably a more realistic scenario; although a civil war is possible, it is not probable. Even major riots are an outside possibility in my thinking, but they have happened before this. Look at Rodney King and how that went.


Most of the protestors are being paid like most forums have people paid by the gov. to spread bad info only promoting false info. I don't have to respond to it because I think it speaks for itself. It's hilarious and very informative for the people viewing the forum. It shows how things work now, and I hope regular people take note. You can expect this in most forums these days.

I'm known all over America on t.v. in Canada, and England for my exploits so I'll let the guys smearing me continue it doesn't affect me at all. lol I does make me laugh. I always like a good laugh!

The Wild One

P.S. This is how I deal with special forces internet kkk guys.. lol j/k


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Wild One said:


> Most of the protestors are being paid like most forums have people paid by the gov. to spread bad info only promoting false info. I don't have to respond to it because I think it speaks for itself. It's hilarious and very informative for the people viewing the forum. It shows how things work now, and I hope regular people take note. You can expect this in most forums these days.
> 
> I'm known all over America on t.v. in Canada, and England for my exploits so I'll let the guys smearing me continue it doesn't affect me at all. lol I does make me laugh. I always like a good laugh!
> 
> The Wild One
> 
> P.S. This is how I deal with special forces internet kkk guys.. lol j/k


Are you saying that the admins and members who have been here years before any of these paid protests started and before the majority of the FBI's cyber espionage ops started are paid-for protestors?

And then instead of shooting me straight about your involvement in South America you proclaim you are well known on TV circuits?

Is your name Wolfgang Hammersmith?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42

Sounds like michael moore


----------



## rice paddy daddy

So, Wild One, who were ya with?
I'm not ashamed to say I was 75th Spt Bn, 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mech).
We were on loan to the USMC and operated with them along the DMZ from Laos to the South China Sea.

Who were YOU with?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

The Wild One said:


> Medical treatment is better by trained professionals in a shtf scenario many people will not have medical training. They will be as helpless as a ignorant civil war doctor. So the concern that a civil war would be a bloody mess on my end still is strong. I don't believe the gov. will help us during such crises especially if they're not being paid. Most of these guys wont show to work without money going to the bank.
> 
> The Wild One


yes.. but the average American has 3 things the Civil War doctors didn't..... sterile Bandages, clean water, and common sense knowledge about infections... and you won't find anyone on here that is waiting for the Govt. to help them... except for the one lady who plans to bug out to a hotel...


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Are you saying that the admins and members who have been here years before any of these paid protests started and before the majority of the FBI's cyber espionage ops started are paid-for protestors?
> 
> And then instead of shooting me straight about your involvement in South America you proclaim you are well known on TV circuits?
> 
> Is your name Wolfgang Hammersmith?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I wonder which government supposedly hired me for this gig? I'm not getting paid enough (must be Canada) lol I'd like to switch!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> I wonder which government supposedly hired me for this gig? I'm not getting paid enough (must be Canada) lol I'd like to switch!


Wish I got paid for shitposting lol, I wouldn't make it to my minimum before getting banned though...speaking of bans............


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

worry about 600k dying in a 4 yr civil war? shut the water off and 10x that could die in the first month..


----------



## stowlin

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> worry about 600k dying in a 4 yr civil war? shut the water off and 10x that could die in the first month..


Analysis by the military of an EMP attack claims 90% of America would perish within the first year - that's just about 300 million people - few due to violence by the way compared to disease and sanitation.

I still worry about the gangs going off on us.


----------



## A Watchman

After re reading this entire thread, I am left to conclude that the OP is Denton's ex wife.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

It would take an extraordinary chain of events spiraling completely out of control to bring about a true civil war in America today. The Federal government and the military would have to be the primary catalysts and main participants. The government, or branch of it, probably the executive would have to become so destructive, so tyrannical, that another branch, probably the military would be forced to respond. Then it would be go time. But that's all highly unlikely. 

Is that what the OP is talking about? Because anything short of that would surely be put down.


----------



## Maol9

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I guess I'll have to just stay divisive. I thought I'd finally found someone who could help me with my disorder.


It's not that you are so divisive, it's that you are so damn deplorable.

I should know; like so many others here, I have witnessed the depths that your depravity can sink to... :vs_shocked:


----------



## The Wild One

stowlin said:


> Analysis by the military of an EMP attack claims 90% of America would perish within the first year / I'm not sure but any disaster given America's low morality and the vast gov. corruption would lead us into all kinda bad. I'm sure a civil war would be also view by analysis to catastrophic for everyone.
> 
> The Wild One


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Don't worry y'all, just watch Jericho and you'll be ready for anything...


----------



## The Wild One

Personally I just ask what would Putin do? J/k


----------



## inceptor

@Cricket It seems that some of us are supposed to be paid. WHERE'S MY CHECK??????


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> @Cricket It seems that some of us are supposed to be paid. WHERE'S MY CHECK??????


We couldn't write it because the check the Clinton Foundation sent us bounced.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> We couldn't write it because the check the Clinton Foundation sent us bounced.


Insufficient foreign suckers???


----------



## Denton

Just checking in to see if the kudzu commando finally found the nads to back up his assertion. 

Seems I still have to wait.

A real man with a real brain would find the request to be an easy one.


----------



## Coastie dad

Denton said:


> Just checking in to see if the kudzu commando finally found the nads to back up his assertion.
> 
> Seems I still have to wait.
> 
> A real man with a real brain would find the request to be an easy one.


His mom said to turn out the lights and go to bed. He'll get with you tomorrow after school.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton

Coastie dad said:


> His mom said to turn out the lights and go to bed. He'll get with you tomorrow after school.:vs_closedeyes:


Well, dang. I guess this knuckle-dragging moron will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Denton

I understand. Really smart people need a few days to gather their thoughts.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

So apparently Im a poser
Denton isnt worth shit to even respond to
Coastie and RPD are both retards
Inceptor and TG are paid for trolls
And everyone else may be Spetznaz or co-conspirators to us lowly shitbags

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> So apparently Im a poser
> Denton isnt worth shit to even respond to
> Coastie and RPD are both retards
> Inceptor and TG are paid for trolls
> And everyone else may be Spetznaz or co-conspirators to us lowly shitbags


I was sad that @Denton and @Sasquatch are not doing their podcast this week but reading The Wild Turkey made for TV Celebrity posts has been pretty entertaining :vs_laugh:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> I was sad that @Denton and @Sasquatch are not doing their podcast this week but reading The Wild Turkey made for TV Celebrity posts has been pretty entertaining :vs_laugh:


It should definitely get an honorable mentioned, think they can get him to speak? He tried to 'rick roll' me, kids these days have no imagination...

Well actually he has tons of imagination

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> It should definitely get an honorable mentioned, think they can get him to speak?


At this point, who cares? haha

My guess is that this is a man-baby, most likely in his early twenties. Shakes like a leaf when someone speaks to his face and judging by his last post, limited to a strict curfew. He's probably having a wet dream about sexy Russian spetsnaz in the Jungles of South America.


----------



## Inor

The Wild One said:


> Most of the protestors are being paid like most forums have people paid by the gov. to spread bad info only promoting false info. I don't have to respond to it because I think it speaks for itself. It's hilarious and very informative for the people viewing the forum. It shows how things work now, and I hope regular people take note. You can expect this in most forums these days.
> 
> I'm known all over America on t.v. in Canada, and England for my exploits so I'll let the guys smearing me continue it doesn't affect me at all. lol I does make me laugh. I always like a good laugh!
> 
> The Wild One


This is SO FREAKIN' COOL!!!! Can I have your autograph?

My wife is never going to believe this! We have a star in our midst! Nobody is going to believe this!

Can I have your address too?

I THINK I KNOW YOU! YOU ARE FREAKIN' UNBELIEVABLE!

What is your birthdate? My friends will never believe that I actually was able to send YOU a birthday present!

How about your Social Security Number?

I am SO happy you stopped by here!!! This is just GREAT!!!!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

TG said:


> At this point, who cares? haha
> 
> My guess is that this is a man-baby, most likely in his early twenties, shakes like a leaf when someone speaks to his face and judging by his last post, limited to a strict curfew. He's probably having a wet dream about sexy Russian spetsnaz in the Jungles of South America.


I am super curious where he got fed all that misinformation about south america lol.

His russian fetish is...odd.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I am super curious where he got fed all that misinformation about south america lol.
> 
> His russian fetish is...odd.


It's all fun to watch :tango_face_grin:
Nah, I doubt he has a Russian fetish, he just badly wants to play one on TV.


----------



## warrior4

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> So apparently Im a poser
> Denton isnt worth shit to even respond to
> Coastie and RPD are both retards
> Inceptor and TG are paid for trolls
> And everyone else may be Spetznaz or co-conspirators to us lowly shitbags
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Only Inceptor and TG are getting paid? Aww here I was thinking I could use a few extra bucks to go to the "Get warrior4 out of an apartment" fund. Damn looks like I'll have to go back to the old standby of sidewalk interpretive dance to Mongolian throat singing.


----------



## Denton

warrior4 said:


> Only Inceptor and TG are getting paid? Aww here I was thinking I could use a few extra bucks to go to the "Get warrior4 out of an apartment" fund. Damn looks like I'll have to go back to the old standby of sidewalk interpretive dance to Mongolian throat singing.


I want to get paid, and I want a sexy Russian chick who is also on the payroll!! Cricket! I want a raise!!!!


----------



## The Wild One

I don't respond to bro's because bro's are always liars. Organized liars but all the same liars.


----------



## The Wild One

So many paid internet trolls. They remind me of


----------



## Prepared One

Damn! I knew the Mods got paid crazy money and free booze. But us regular beans and bologna type guys are supposed to be paid? WTF? Ok, send the paperwork @Cricket, I have a lot of back pay coming and I will take a couple of those sexy Russian gals as well.


----------



## The Wild One




----------



## TG

Oh God, the Russians again :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad

TG said:


> At this point, who cares? haha
> 
> My guess is that this is a man-baby, most likely in his early twenties. Shakes like a leaf when someone speaks to his face and judging by his last post, limited to a strict curfew. He's probably having a wet dream about sexy Russian spetsnaz in the Jungles of South America.


Starting to remind me of the time that those French SRS nurses got ambushed by some Rooskie Spetznaz Bikini Team Special Operations Undercover agents out by a pool in the jungle. 
If I can figure out how to post the super secret video in the bunker I'll let y'all know. 
Might take me a while. I'm a bro. A poser. An unintelligent troll. And unpaid. I just do it for the attention due to my low self-esteem and social inadequacies.


----------



## TG

Coastie dad said:


> Starting to remind me of the time that those French SRS nurses got ambushed by some Rooskie Spetznaz Bikini Team Special Operations Undercover agents out by a pool in the jungle.
> If I can figure out how to post the super secret video in the bunker I'll let y'all know.
> Might take me a while.


looking forward to watching it :tango_face_grin:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

As the deputy command leader of the banana eating bro special morons I declare shenanigans once more.

Someone pass me their banhammer or give me the IP

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## hawgrider

So.... I see Operator6 is back.


----------



## AquaHull

I spotted him, he acts a little happy and funny though


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

hawgrider said:


> So.... I see Operator6 is back.


Its like him and M118LR had a butt baby

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## AquaHull

Looks like the same guy


----------



## AquaHull

The many changing faces of ole miss


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> Oh God, the Russians again :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I am not picky. Any young and sexy will do. I am nothing, if not a fair. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist

Not that I want to spoil all the fun, but I'd like to get back to the OP's concerns, because in many ways they are mine, as well.

Short story, about +1 years ago (and after 15 years of peace and quiet) I came down with GAD--general anxiety disorder--and PTSD that we cannot seem to tie to a traumatic event. I'm seeing a cognitive therapist.

I would describe the usual symptom as something like getting a routine headache and then worrying for three days it's brain cancer, that sort of thing. One of the latest treatments is a drug called Effexor, which is helping a great deal.

Recently I read the book "Sniper," and envied his ability to do his job with an attitude that when his number is up, it's up. And I cannot help but miss that clueless boy of twenty who rode with an MC feared college exams more than bullets.

But the OP brings up a valid issue. We have now entered a timeframe of global terrorism. We are not safe in our homes, with luck we get one and only one shot at the jihadist before he presses the activation plunger. And this stuff alters lives. For example, this past year more Vietnam vets passed the number signifying more deaths by suicide than by the Cong. Think about that, after fifty years in a warm, safe American home the vet is still haunted by carnage in a defunct rice paddy.

I don't even go out for coffee without a Kimber, three of four magazines, a ZT0909 and new Bradford Guardian 3. The cafe' where we drink our coffee knows our table--in the back, two avenues of exit and my back to the wall. We've had one shooting at that mall, but the rest were petty knife incidents.

I'm sure many of you might suggest, "_Go to a safer cafe' and buy coffee there_." Personally, I do not believe a "safer" environment exists anymore. And as a fairly new prepper, I still learn stuff every time new magazines come out.

I do not wish to hide out at home and miss life. In conclusion, I find the OP's question to be very timely.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG, you are getting screwed, being paid at the same numerical rate in Canadian dollars not US dollars.

Demand gold, when lefty turdeau collapses Canada you can drag your gold here by one of the logging roads into Maine.

You don't need all that toilet paper then.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> TG, you are getting screwed, being paid at the same numerical rate in Canadian dollars not US dollars.
> 
> Demand gold, when lefty turdeau collapses Canada you can drag your gold here by one of the logging roads into main.
> 
> You don't need all that toilet paper then.


Ditched Canada, Russians pay a lot better for forum trolling while wearing a tight t-shirt with a Russian flag on it


----------



## SOCOM42

THE TOURIST,

To be aware brings many coping problems, unlike fat, dumb and happy.

You learn to adapt, you also learn to moderate it. 

I to carry, and with the growing threats carry even more as time passes, including a second gun since 9/11..

I do not let things keep me from going about or modifying my activities, if an incident occurs and I engage and die, so be it.

I find the same "back table" and alternate exit, usually the kitchen door.

I am plagued with migraine headaches, I know they are not tumor related, been with them for over 50 years.

I carry the meds as faithfully as I do spare mags of which may be four or five in today's environ, 15 rounders. 

The Grand Cherokee is an ammo and mag dump.

There is nothing we can do to control events, only to guide ourselves through them.

You will drive yourself crazy trying to think of every scenario that could happen, just be aware of your surroundings.

Go with the flow and make decision when things happen, not to predetermine actions that will not fit when the balloon goes up.


----------



## TG

@SOCOM42 I had the worst migranes until I had laser eye surgery 2 years ago, not a single headache since then. I'm not sure if you need glasses or not but look into this option just in case.


----------



## The Wild One

Everyone read the first post and enjoy the paid troll show in the thread.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> @SOCOM42 I had the worst migranes until I had laser eye surgery 2 years ago, not a single headache since then. I'm not sure if you need glasses or not but look into this option just in case.


Thanks, but, I do wear glasses, and no laser surgery will not correct my problem.

Besides, the Russians pioneered that surgery if I remember correctly and have a production line set up for it.

I heard it is caused there from drinking too much Stoli.

The doctors,were never able to determine the cause, I know it is not visual as in distortion.

They believe it is caused in the neuro pathways of the optical nerves.

I live with them, I know well in advance most times and take the meds immediately, they never develop then, only the aura.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> Thanks, but, I do wear glasses, and no laser surgery will not correct my problem.
> 
> Besides, the Russians pioneered that surgery if I remember correctly and have a production line set up for it.
> 
> I heard it is caused there from drinking too much Stoli.
> 
> The doctors,were never able to determine the cause, I know it is not visual as in distortion.
> 
> They believe it is caused in the neuro pathways of the optical nerves.
> 
> I live with them, I know well in advance most times and take the meds immediately, they never develop then, only the aura.


Russians do not drink Stoli garbage, it's made out of wheat, that's why it makes so many people sick. Real Russian vodka is made out of potatoes. :vs_laugh:

I had my surgery done in Canada, I did not do it to get rid of migraines, it was a nice side effect. I'm sorry you're always in pain.


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> Not that I want to spoil all the fun, but I'd like to get back to the OP's concerns, because in many ways they are mine, as well.
> 
> Short story, about +1 years ago (and after 15 years of peace and quiet) I came down with GAD--general anxiety disorder--and PTSD that we cannot seem to tie to a traumatic event. I'm seeing a cognitive therapist.
> 
> I would describe the usual symptom as something like getting a routine headache and then worrying for three days it's brain cancer, that sort of thing. One of the latest treatments is a drug called Effexor, which is helping a great deal.
> 
> Recently I read the book "Sniper," and envied his ability to do his job with an attitude that when his number is up, it's up. And I cannot help but miss that clueless boy of twenty who rode with an MC feared college exams more than bullets.
> 
> But the OP brings up a valid issue. We have now entered a timeframe of global terrorism. We are not safe in our homes, with luck we get one and only one shot at the jihadist before he presses the activation plunger. And this stuff alters lives. For example, this past year more Vietnam vets passed the number signifying more deaths by suicide than by the Cong. Think about that, after fifty years in a warm, safe American home the vet is still haunted by carnage in a defunct rice paddy.
> 
> I don't even go out for coffee without a Kimber, three of four magazines, a ZT0909 and new Bradford Guardian 3. The cafe' where we drink our coffee knows our table--in the back, two avenues of exit and my back to the wall. We've had one shooting at that mall, but the rest were petty knife incidents.
> 
> I'm sure many of you might suggest, "_Go to a safer cafe' and buy coffee there_." Personally, I do not believe a "safer" environment exists anymore. And as a fairly new prepper, I still learn stuff every time new magazines come out.
> 
> I do not wish to hide out at home and miss life. In conclusion, I find the OP's question to be very timely.


Part of what he said was and is a valid concern. But it was this that started all of this.



> In America in spite of the fact our politics are completely crazy at the moment the divisive nature of extreme conservative ideology clashing with extreme liberal ideology may lead us into another civil war.


Denton asked the question first of how conservatives are divisive. He refused to answer and went on the attack.

So, back to the point. I too see an internal conflict as a very real possibility. By what I'm seeing going on it could happen sooner rather than later. What I don't see is a conservative push for this. What I have seen is average Americans tired of the stuff being pushed on them and pushing back the right way with an election. Take California out of the equation and Trump won by a wide margin. The silent majority doesn't want a socialist state.

What is happening is a bunch of snowflakes who are upset that we are not turning into a socialist state. They have no idea about the real issues and are told that they are not PC if they don't believe the rhetoric. Ask a snowflake to explain why they are protesting and you won't get a relevant answer because they don't know. They just spew rhetoric. Also what I see the this same group being pushed into a backlash by prominent muslim groups, BLM and others. I see people carrying signs stating that the LGBT community stands in solidarity with muslims. They obviously don't understand the islamic view of their community. I see thugs fighting police because prominent figures in the US tell them to.

Will this settle down? I have no idea. Will it escalate? Again I have no idea. What can I do about it? Like it says _"Prepare for the worst but hope for the best." - Anonymous English Proverb_ That's all you can do.

Being a man of faith I also believe this: 
_Ephesians 6:13-17 13 Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 14 Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, 15 and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. 16 In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. 17 Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God._


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

It seems most of the people calling for dissent are angry liberals, their new rallying cry is impeachment and 'going on the offensive' since we lift in a 'fascist regime'

What is endlessly entertaining is that they are citing (wrongfully) the Constitution - they are up in arms about refugees when it was Prez Obamas DOS/DOD that caused all the modern strife in the Mid East, but yet they hate war...hell they hate soldiers unless theyre the few angry muslims they can find.

There are thousands of kids and women homeless on the street and yet everyone is angry about NON CITIZENS

It will never come to war, this is not even that bad

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## tc556guy

Americans haven't experienced prolonged conflict on our soil in a very long time. For the current crop of Millennial snowflakes who weep at getting a paper cut or an angry word directed at tem, such an event would be transformational. A lot of preppers might find that their efforts have been for naught, if they find themselves in an outright war zone. Better than not being prepared at all, of course. A good reason to stay the gray man, though. I suspect all of those Executive Orders that authorize seizing private goods, limiting ammo and gun sales etc to meet the needs of the national government would play havoc on anyone who has tried to plan ahead.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

tc556guy said:


> Americans haven't experienced prolonged conflict on our soil in a very long time. For the current crop of Millennial snowflakes who weep at getting a paper cut or an angry word directed at tem, such an event would be transformational. A lot of preppers might find that their efforts have been for naught, if they find themselves in an outright war zone. Better than not being prepared at all, of course. A good reason to stay the gray man, though. I suspect all of those Executive Orders that authorize seizing private goods, limiting ammo and gun sales etc to meet the needs of the national government would play havoc on anyone who has tried to plan ahead.


seizing of goods is a concern, but less so with the current regime... I for one highly doubt that OUR TROOPS would turn on us....... some may, some leaders may, but the grunts and such ranks are full of preppers like many of us here... not sheep.!


----------



## zachthemac

On page 10 and I've read enough of this. @The Wild One came into our community and started LARPing. And he accuses us of being paid internet trolls. How impertinent.

Thanks @Denton for calling him out on it.


----------



## Denton

zachthemac said:


> On page 10 and I've read enough of this. @The Wild One came into our community and started LARPing. And he accuses us of being paid internet trolls. How impertinent.
> 
> Thanks @Denton for calling him out on it.


You are very welcome.


----------



## zachthemac

Yeah I dunno if I ever mentioned this, but I'm ex-delta force, ex-ranger, ex-seal team 6, and ex-omega ghost (those are like delta force except way more secret and implanted with cybernetics). I have extensive experience in all countries of the world and speak 28 languages. Based on all of this, I can assure you that a) aliens are real, b) they are coming for us and c) putin is controlling them.


----------



## TG

zachthemac said:


> Yeah I dunno if I ever mentioned this, but I'm ex-delta force, ex-ranger, ex-seal team 6, and ex-omega ghost (those are like delta force except way more secret and implanted with cybernetics). I have extensive experience in all countries of the world and speak 28 languages. Based on all of this, I can assure you that a) aliens are real, b) they are coming for us and c) putin is controlling them.


----------



## inceptor

Space Aliens! I knew it.


----------



## Coastie dad

zachthemac said:


> Yeah I dunno if I ever mentioned this, but I'm ex-delta force, ex-ranger, ex-seal team 6, and ex-omega ghost (those are like delta force except way more secret and implanted with cybernetics). I have extensive experience in all countries of the world and speak 28 languages. Based on all of this, I can assure you that a) aliens are real, b) they are coming for us and c) putin is controlling them.


Now I know you! 
You were the scout that led our French Special Recreational Services nurses into 
that ambush by the Rooskie Spetznaz Bikini Squad.

Slick move, bro. Appreciate you helping hold the camera..


----------



## zachthemac

Coastie dad said:


> Now I know you!
> You were the scout that led our French Special Recreational Services nurses into
> that ambush by the Rooskie Spetznaz Bikini Squad.
> 
> Slick move, bro. Appreciate you helping hold the camera..


ROFL, you're very welcome. Anything to serve.


----------



## Maol9

TG said:


> Oh God, the Russians again :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Yep everything wrong with the Internet and America is all your fault. Now own it damn it! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## bigwheel

We seem to have we have a full blown commie revolution brewing around here.


----------



## The Wild One

Lol still paid trolls continue .. make that money ladies


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Just checking in to see if the kudzu commando finally found the nads to back up his assertion.
> 
> Seems I still have to wait.
> 
> A real man with a real brain would find the request to be an easy one.


No, just accusing all of us of being paid trolls.

Now you, a staff member, are a troll, don't believe me? ask wingding.

Not me, I don't have the eloquence to be one.

Plus I am only a one cell amoeba.

You know, all the assholes that pass through here are so similar in demeanor and sentence structure, thought processes, they almost could be one in the same.

The difference is, though narrow, some are much more stupid than the others, and all claim to be mental geniuses.

His nads were left on the sushi bar for the rodents to eat.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> No, just accusing all of us of being paid trolls.
> 
> Now you, a staff member, are a troll, don't believe me? ask wingding.
> 
> Not me, I don't have the eloquence to be one.
> 
> Plus I am only a one cell amoeba.
> 
> You know, all the assholes that pass through here are so similar in demeanor and sentence structure, thought processes, they almost could be one in the same.
> 
> The difference is, though narrow, some are much more stupid than the others, and all claim to be mental geniuses.
> 
> His nads were left on the sushi bar for the rodents to eat.


Honestly, it's been so civilized here lately that we jumped up and clapped our hands as soon as we saw a real troll, too bad he turned out to be lacking in imagination and humor.


----------



## SOCOM42

TG said:


> Honestly, it's been so civilized here lately that we jumped up and clapped our hands as soon as we saw a real troll, too bad he turned out to be lacking in imagination and humor.


Yeah, but, TG, you'r not a Russian, and i'm not scandinavian.


----------



## TG

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, but, TG, you'r not a Russian, and i'm not scandinavian.


I know, I know, we're paid trolls


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I still demand to be the one to trace IP and swing the hammer...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Inor

I know one of the guys (maybe Inceptor?) sent him an invite to the orange site where we are not quite so refined. Funny, he has not shown up yet.


----------



## The Tourist

I understand that there's some personal and situational disputes with the OP and his position. However, I'm only concerned on the question at large since the election.

Lots of loonie-tunes out there. Violence seems to be accepted, we had another knife incident at our local Boston Store a week ago. Yikes, Boston Store is where my generation shops--what would a snowflake or a wannabee banger want there, except trouble.

I think we have devolved into a new age. I wish this thread discussed that.


----------



## The Wild One

Lol the paid forum trolls continue make that money ladies!


----------



## The Wild One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still demand to be the one to trace IP and swing the hammer...
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I'm using a proxy ip


----------



## The Wild One

The only hammer you drop is into men's butt cheeks. Fake stolen valor boy


----------



## Coastie dad

Mommy woke him up. He's sending PM s again. 
And that proxy server IP crap sounds like the same line Opie used.
He may be the butt baby.


----------



## The Wild One

Now back to the paid posters


----------



## The Wild One

There are a million easy apps to hide IP address fool


----------



## Prepared One

The Wild One said:


> The only hammer you drop is into men's butt cheeks. Fake stolen valor boy


Below your level of intelligence to respond huh? You just showed yours. Can we put the child to bed now?


----------



## The Wild One

I'd should use a Russian IP address then watch you idiots say my name is Egor Putin from St Petersburg


----------



## The Wild One

Anyways back to the fake paid posters continue your money making ladies lol


----------



## The Wild One

It's obvious you guys are paid forum gurus you have zero military knowledge


----------



## hawgrider

Hes ramping up just like Opie6/Olemiss. Soon he will peak and his head will explode and then the ban.






In before the ban!


----------



## Coastie dad

The Tourist said:


> I understand that there's some personal and situational disputes with the OP and his position. However, I'm only concerned on the question at large since the election.
> 
> Lots of loonie-tunes out there. Violence seems to be accepted, we had another knife incident at our local Boston Store a week ago. Yikes, Boston Store is where my generation shops--what would a snowflake or a wannabee banger want there, except trouble.
> 
> I think we have devolved into a new age. I wish this thread discussed that.


When you're ready, @Cricket will probably be ready to drop the hammer, and we can discuss your concerns. Unfortunately, we just can't stop chasing the mouse right now....little honyocker keeps running out in front of us.


----------



## SOCOM42

For his head to explode, there has to be something in it, like methane from the shit fermenting in it.

But alas, not even that is present. just a hole at one end leading to an even larger brown ring at the other end.

A dog flogger supreme.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> For his head to explode, there has to be something in it, like methane from the shit fermenting in it.
> 
> But alas, not even that is present. just a hole at one end leading to an even larger brown ring at the other end.
> 
> A dog flogger supreme.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Wild One said:


> I'm using a proxy ip


You think that is the most robust solution? Lol kid you are out of your skull. And you would like a hammer in your butthole wouldn't you? Just like uncle mark does on thursday night?

The fact you need "apps" to setup a proxy is ridiculous...guess thats all you can do when you live in mommys basement

[comment removed]

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Knotacare

Boy this is a long post.. I have to say is I wouldn't use Drones to scout an area because you could be the one that's getting scouted & putting flashing lights on the drone would help. Also the KKK is pretty active in my area & if you mess with them they will mess with you.


----------



## Denton

[quote removed]

Good morning, Kudzu Commando!

Hey, I have a question for you. In your first post, you asserted that we conservatives are divisive. What say you take a whack at backing your assertion with something that might be consider sound reasoning couple with a smattering of logic? Someone as intelligent as you should find this to be a breeze.

While I wait for your thoughtful and insightful response, I'm going to call @Cricket and find out why I haven't received my check or my Russian women.


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> why I haven't received my Russian women.


Denton, your wife said *NO*, remember?


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> Denton, your wife said *NO*, remember?


She doesn't have to know about either! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> She doesn't have to know about either! :vs_laugh:


Do you really need another ex-wife? :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> Do you really need another ex-wife? :vs_closedeyes:


Nope. I have plenty, thank you.

Sheesh; can't a guy joke? You know I wouldn't break her heart, and my money is her money.


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> Nope. I have plenty, thank you.
> 
> Sheesh; can't a guy joke? You know I wouldn't break her heart, and my money is her money.


:vs-kiss: I know :vs-kiss:


----------



## admin

I have cleaned up this thread, removing post that cross the line into some comments that are NEVER okay.

It may be time to close this thread and shut down this cat and mouse game.


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> I have cleaned up this thread, removing post that cross the line into some comments that are NEVER okay.
> 
> It may be time to close this thread and shut down this cat and mouse game.


But, _Mom_!!!

*Denton shoves his hands into his pockets, turns around, kicks at the floor, and then runs to his room to pout for a while*


----------



## admin

This thread is now closed.

Let's get back to some real discussions about prepping now! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton

Just as well, Cricket. As someone said, earlier, he isn't much fun.

Can you find us an actual liberal who can attempt to make sense of his positions? Maybe we'd all learn more about each other.


----------

